# We often code stent and cath together...but



## acgtammy (Mar 11, 2010)

We often code stent and left heart cath together,  I have a new physician who also wants to charge for thrombectomy and right iliac angiogram.  Can I code for all?  As always, thanks in advance


----------



## jlb102780 (Mar 11, 2010)

acgtammy said:


> We often code stent and left heart cath together,  I have a new physician who also wants to charge for thrombectomy and right iliac angiogram.  Can I code for all?  As always, thanks in advance



Hi 

If done during a heart cath, you can use 92973 for the thrombectomy. I'm not 100% sure on this, but I think that the angiogram would be included in the 93545, 93556-26. Maybe someone else on here can clarify that. Hope that helps


----------



## Theresa Yeager (Mar 12, 2010)

you can use G0278 for the iliac arteriogram.


----------



## jtuominen (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember to only code the illiac angiogram if it is done to diagnose a possible condition (ie. illiac stenosis found while trying to advance the heart catheter). If it is done merely for roadmapping to ensure that the heart catheter does not advance out of the true lumen of the vessel then it cannot be charged for. Use G0278 if the illiac angiogram is performed within the aorta or the ipsiliateral limb of the procedure. Use 75710 and the apprpropriate catheter placement code (eg. 36246 for a catheter placement to the external illiac artery, yes this can be charged for even with a heart cath) to document a angiogram of the contralateral limb. 

HTH
Jayna, RHIA, CIRCC


----------

